# How do I make a custom sheet?



## rharder (Jul 3, 2001)

How do I make a custom sheet?

The only sheet calls I can find pull down a Save File sheet--not what I want.

On a related note, does anyone know of a standard way to have a user browse to a directory? It's kinda like the Save File sheet discussed above, but I only want them to select a directory.

-Rob


----------



## rharder (Jul 3, 2001)

Ask and ye shall receive:

http://www.cocoadevcentral.com/tutorials/showpage.php?show=00000014.php

An excellent quickie on creating custom sheets.

-Rob


----------



## mfhaque (Nov 9, 2001)

i'm trying to have the sheet appear when the program starts up, like in awakeFromNib but it always come out as a seperate window. but if i call the sheet using an action it works fine. any help?


----------



## rhale1 (Nov 10, 2001)

I have a panel I want to use as a sheet. I could call it as an Alert Sheet, but I can't seem to get it to work. Apple's Developer help shows it as a pending description. Is there an easy way to just call the panel to display as a sheet?


----------



## martinatkinson (Nov 27, 2001)

Hello!

Just wondering:  how do you get sheets in REALbasic?

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## rhale1 (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't thing it is possible. Is it?


----------



## martinatkinson (Nov 27, 2001)

Hello!

Maybe not, oh well, maybe they'll introduce it in the next version.  I like REALbasic but I just wish there was a way you could use some of your Cocoa classes in it.

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Nov 27, 2001)

Hello!

If you want a sheet in your REALbasic app all you have to do is set the windows MacProcID to 1088.  When the window's show function is called it should slide out of the active window, can't control it very well but neat anyway!  

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## Ghoser777 (Dec 1, 2001)

You have to make sure your window you are attatching your sheet to has had [window makeKeyAndOrderFront:self] called before you call the sheet.  (not on the real basic question, the cocoa question)

F-bacher


----------

